# Coronavirus-related unemployment: Self-employed in ROI, living in NI



## Bocking14 (25 Mar 2020)

For someone self-employed and registered for tax in ROI and living in Northern Ireland, does anyone know what the rules for claiming Jobseekers Benefit are?

Their PRSI record qualifies them for JSB in ROI.

I can't find a definitive answer on the DSP or CIC websites. 

Thanks in advance


----------

